

Lawless Legends: Ray-casting Apple II game in development - zellyn
http://www.lawlesslegends.com

======
zellyn
Note: the development tools (but not assets) are available at the github page:
[https://github.com/badvision/lawless-
legends](https://github.com/badvision/lawless-legends), along with a tutorial
on the raycasting code: [https://github.com/badvision/lawless-
legends/blob/master/Doc...](https://github.com/badvision/lawless-
legends/blob/master/Docs/Tutorials/BigBlue/TaleOfBigBlue.md)

~~~
mmastrac
Interesting to see this take the same approach as Wolfenstein did: each unique
column height had its own dedicated blitting function. This was pretty much
the only way to get "real time" on a 286-level PC in the past.

~~~
kazinator
This level of 3D was not really done on Apple II's, however. There were
wireframe games like Stellar 7 (similar to BattleZone) and flight simulators.
Walk-down-the-streets between-buildings type games were 2.5D; no real
perspective, 90 degree turns only, from what I remember. These machines run at
1 Mhz, with multiple cycles per instruction, and no cache. Not that it would
help, since memory keeps up with the CPU, lock step.

~~~
mmastrac
Yep, IIRC that technique was novel to Wolf3D and before that you'd either have
free-walking wireframe or 2.5D like you said. Seeing it backported to the
Apple II is really cool.

